# Wal-Mart arrows



## CardiacKid74 (Jan 18, 2005)

Your Beman arrows are .340 spine and the walmart carbon express are .344 spine. Same weight on the 60-75. They should be the same one you get a n insert and point in them.. Make sure they are cut the same lenght. If the walmart arrwos are longer the arrows may be to weak..


----------



## mikeeg16 (Aug 11, 2010)

BPS has Carbon Fury arrows for $60 or $70 a dozen US. If you are looking for cheap but good performing arrows these are great they have a .005" straightness and the 3 boxes I've bought have all been within 2 grains each in weight. I've only been hunting for 4 years and just started 3D shooting this fall but I use these for hunting, 3D, and target shooting in the back yard and I can get 2-3" groups at 40 yards.


----------



## nonamebob (Mar 7, 2010)

i wouldn't, if one shattered on the string it would dry fire your bow, your choice


----------



## rookiebowholder (Jan 31, 2010)

i contacted carbon express about there arrows in walmart..... they claim the arrows are made of a carbon composite material and will be just as good an arrow as any other
uhhhhhhh im not ever going to shoot those arrows out of anything heavier than 40 pounds....... maybe after i build my pyramid bow then i would buy some for my self made pyramid bow


----------



## bunnybrew (Jul 13, 2009)

Cheap .006 straightness carbons are like 50-55 a dozen online. I think its worth the piece of mind. You know those are probably rejects they can be safe rejects but still... Medical costs are LUDACRIS these days.......


----------



## yakstone (Jun 30, 2008)

I would not buy them. Better safe than sorry. YOu might want to search some of the "my arrow exploded" threads and see what those injuries look like and then decide.


----------



## BlacktailBryan (Aug 12, 2010)

My cousin bought some of the Carbon Express Walmart specials. First time he shot them every one lost a vane or 2 through his WB. And they say made in China right on them, and I dont think CE's real arrows are made there.


----------



## 22WVBOWHUNTER (Aug 5, 2010)

i shoot wal mart carbon express terminator hunters 6075 and they fly great out of my bow and my old bow and they're very durable and when i killed the deer last year with em i had amazing pass through and they flew better than my Beman ics hunters


----------



## Vermont Woods (Aug 27, 2010)

i actually took a trip into walmart today and also kmart... they both had basically the same arrows starting at about 2.50 and going to about 8.00 I dont have a lot of money and was considering them to try out.... Now with hearing there has been some horror stories it might be worth paying the extra money to get decent arrows.... haha I just cant afford them at the moment.


----------



## emtwizard (Nov 1, 2009)

I've picked up some and shot them through my T/D recurve bow 50#. I have stripped the vanes and applied feathers. I even crested three of them. They shoot the same as my arrows from the pro shop. I dont think the manufacturers would make an arrow that would break apart when they are shot (Lawsuits). Walmart probably buys them at a huge bulk which gives them a cost break. Just inspect the arrow of any defects if before each shot.


----------



## CardiacKid74 (Jan 18, 2005)

I can set you up with Blazer fletched Victory V-Force arrows cut ready to shoot shipped TYD for 65.00 a dozen..


----------



## BDUAres (Sep 16, 2010)

Those blue box $3 Walmart arrows are made by Allen Archery and are rated at 70#, though I did do a test recently and bought half a dozen of them and fired them several times each with my 60# Whitetail Hunter and 80# Falcon Golden Eagle bows. These are vintage bows, however, and do not shoot as "fast" as today's modern bows, but the arrows seemed fine and there was no damage to arrows or bow limbs.

The arrows might be a little light for you though - the weights on them without the 100 grain field points I was shooting, ranged between 340 and 360 grains.


----------



## Michigan Bob (Oct 26, 2002)

blacktailbryan said:


> My cousin bought some of the Carbon Express Walmart specials. First time he shot them every one lost a vane or 2 through his WB. And they say made in China right on them, and I dont think CE's real arrows are made there.


The Carbon Express i see in Wal-Mart and the sport shop say made in China.


----------



## gluedudeguru (Apr 15, 2010)

*China Arrows*

Almost every carbon arrow shaft you will ever buy from any company is made in china. The big companies like a Carbon express and the like just have strict guidlines with straightness and manufacturing process. The wal-marts are most likely the ones that were safe to sell, but maybe were not up to the standards coming straight from carbon express. Perhaps a straightness above .006 or the spine was very slightly off.

Yah they are safe and yah they will get the job done, but you will ALWAYS, get what you pay for.


----------



## Michigan Bob (Oct 26, 2002)

gluedudeguru said:


> Almost every carbon arrow shaft you will ever buy from any company is made in china. The big companies like a Carbon express and the like just have strict guidlines with straightness and manufacturing process. The wal-marts are most likely the ones that were safe to sell, but maybe were not up to the standards coming straight from carbon express. Perhaps a straightness above .006 or the spine was very slightly off.
> 
> Yah they are safe and yah they will get the job done, but you will ALWAYS, get what you pay for.


My Bemans say Made In The USA right on every shaft.


----------



## hutch80 (Sep 17, 2010)

I have been shooting the Terminator 4560's and stuck them in trees to see hoe tuff they were and they still fly straight. I think they group better than the exspensive goldtips I shoot (used to shoot). My bow is set at 67#, I even hit a brick with one that was holding one of my targets from tipping and it only bent the field tip. I will be hunting with these this year for sure.


----------



## gluedudeguru (Apr 15, 2010)

I do not doubt in the least that they say that or that it is true, but they may be older arrows (maybe not), only of recent have companies been outsourcing the shaft manufacturing. Perhaps this one of the few arrows out there that are made in USA, but for a majority of all carbon arrows, they are made in South America or Asia. There are exceptions to this. 

On Beman's site this is cited

"The acquisition of Beman, a *French all-carbon arrow manufacturer*, enabled Beman to provide additional choices to dealers and consumers in the archery market."
http://www.beman.com/company - 5 paragraphs down, last sentence

The acquisition happened in '95, so maybe things are different. I am sure if they say the are made in the USA, then they are, otherwise they would not be allowed to print that.


----------

